# Liu Yi Fei thread



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 23, 2009)

That should be enough to get started:

Also of interest is that Liu Yi Fei is now studying CMA from Master Tu Jin Sheng the Iron Crotch Master.


----------

